# Will A 520W PSU enough for this rig? The Rig is .....



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Intel i5 2310
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0)
G.Skill DDR3 1333 MHz 4 GB (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)
MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5 (I will OC it to 1250Core and 1375Memory at 1.225 Volts)
WD Caviar Black 500 GB Sata 2

I am looking for SeaSonic S12II 520?

Will be it enough for it!?
and i will oc my GPU as i said!

Well if it is not enough for it then my budget is 70$ (3800INR)!


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes and yes. It will work quite well. The 7850 peaks out at about 100W, so you're good to go.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for your help!
I was worried about it because on extreme.outervision.com the capacitor aging will be atleast at 20% and at that it was 570W recommend! 
But What is this Capacitor Aging Stuff?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 10, 2012)

With how much a 7850 is using I'd say it's overkill! Joke aside, it's enough and Seasonic is good.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

So it will be nice if i oc my CPU too?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a locked CPU so very limited overclocking. It will be enough.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks !
What is this capacitor aging stuff?


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2012)

> Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years.



How it degrades over time. How did you make it say 570W? I did the same calculations on your system and even at 50% cap aging it just said 470W.

You could probably even do crossfire with that PSU.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> How it degrades over time. How did you make it say 570W? I did the same calculations on your system and even at 50% cap aging it just said 470W.
> 
> You could probably even do crossfire with that PSU.



Are you serious! To do CF on that!
Well this is weird last 3-4 times i checked that it was over 530W to 570W and now at max it is 513W !
Well for CF my mobo does support CF but at x16 and x4 and i think this is not enough to CF does it!


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2012)

It would be pushing it a bit, but it would work.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 10, 2012)

I did crossfire with 2 4850's on a corsair 520w


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Now get it now do i get that 550W result check this

Motherboard:  High End - Desktop  
CPU Socket:  Socket LGA 1155  
CPU:  Intel Core i5-2310 2900 MHz Sandy Bridge  
CPU Utilization (TDP):  100% TDP  

RAM:  4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM  
Video Card 1:  AMD Radeon HD 7850  

Regular SATA:  1 HDD  

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive:  1 Drive  

Fans    
Regular:   2 Fans 120mm;  1 Fan 140mm;    

Keyboard and mouse:  Yes  

System Load:  100 %  

Capacitor Aging (+ W %):  50 %  



Minimum PSU Wattage:  507 Watts  
Recommended Wattage:  557 Watts


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 10, 2012)

AMD supports CF x16 x4. At stock 2x7850 that Seasonic will work very good. Even if you overclock the cards let's say they will pull 300W plus the rest at 150W it is manageable.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Really that great because in can CF it in future!


----------



## Elmo (Jul 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> That's a locked CPU so very limited overclocking. It will be enough.



Semi wrong . You can still bump up the clock by a few mhz by changing the bclk . An example would be the i52400 where it can go up to 3.7ghz


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Can i manage to get atleast 3.3Ghz on that CPU?
Without playing with voltages


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 10, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Semi wrong . You can still bump up the clock by a few mhz by changing the bclk . An example would be the i52400 where it can go up to 3.7ghz



Hence he said "Very limited overclocking"??  though should have specified multi locked I guess?


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hence he said "Very limited overclocking"??  though should have specified multi locked I guess?



I also know that it is locked and to oc big i need a K CPU but can i get 3.3+ Ghz on that?
And which software should i use to do it?
I am not interested in bios ocing !


----------



## Elmo (Jul 10, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hence he said "Very limited overclocking"??  though should have specified multi locked I guess?


ah pardon me didn't see that .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Elmo said:


> ah pardon me didn't see that .



To make things clearer for the OP, on a locked Sandy i5 you can add up to "4 speed bins" above the highest turbo boost frequency available for your CPU. So basically you can increase the multi with 4 (that is if your mobo chipset allows). Additionally you can alter the base clock freq but this brings certain risks with it since this clock controls the PCI-e bus and SATA among other things.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> To make things clearer for the OP, on a locked Sandy i5 you can add up to "4 speed bins" above the highest turbo boost frequency available for your CPU. So basically you can increase the multi with 4 (that is if your mobo chipset allows). Additionally you can alter the base clock freq but this brings certain risks with it since this clock controls the PCI-e bus and SATA among other things.



What is speed bins?(do you mean multipliers?)


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Well turbo boost can get me to 3.2 so maybe i can go to 3.3 or 3.5
without taking alot of risks!


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

I am looking to oc because some games need extra Ghz for fps for eg.
Crysis 2 Optimum System Requirements

CPU: Intel Core i5 3.1Ghz, AMD Phenom II X6 1055T or better
GPU: NVidia GTX 560 Ti, ATI 6850 or Dual graphics cards
RAM: 4GB
DX: 11
Shader: 4.0
OS: Windows 7
Frame Rate Target: 30fps@1920x1200


----------



## NHKS (Jul 10, 2012)

For a single 7850, the 520W Seasonic (or any other 500W) PSU should be more than adequate.. 


Additionally, u could use one of the many PSU calculators available online to _estimate_ the 'wattage' u would require. Here are a few links:
eXtreme calc
thermaltake calc
Cooler Master calcAsus calc
MSi calc 
"be quiet!" calc
Corsair calc

TPU has a thread called "PSU guide". It has nice general info..


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

NHKS said:


> For a single 7850, the 520W Seasonic (or any other 500W) PSU should be more than adequate..
> 
> 
> Additionally, u could use one of the many PSU calculators available online to _estimate_ the 'wattage' u would require. Here are a few links:
> ...



Hey These are pretty useful links thanks!
The TPU thread was most helpful!


----------

